# Happy New Year!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy New Year to the gopitbull.com community!

I wish you, your family, and your dogs a happy, healthy, and prosperous 2015 :cheers:




Cheers!


DT


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Dicky, same to you and yours! 2015 is going to be a great year


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wishing all a great and healthy 2015.:cheers:

Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Dicky! Happy New Year to you, and Happy New Year to everyone else here on the forum! I hope everyone has a great 2015 just like I plan to do Wow 2015, I can't believe it's already here! I feel like the 90's were not even that long ago lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Same to everyone! Of course, my first and probably favorite (I hate to say that, but he was my first bulldog and we went thru some rough times together) died on New Year's Eve........so not a good memory. But life moves on..........bring on 2015! Hope it is a good year.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy New year everyone I hope 2015 is better I had a bad 2014


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy new year!! I've been waiting on this night for along time...


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Saint Francis said:


> Same to everyone! Of course, my first and probably favorite (I hate to say that, but he was my first bulldog and we went thru some rough times together) died on New Year's Eve........so not a good memory. But life moves on..........bring on 2015! Hope it is a good year.


keep on keeping on. they come and go. wishing you a happy 2015!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great collage Amanda!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ty its been the same for 3 years just change the middle pic and dogs a bit. I been lazy LOL....


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

petquality said:


> keep on keeping on. they come and go. wishing you a happy 2015!


You know it. It's hard to believe that dog entered my life some 20 years ago. His death date will always be a bit tough, but life continues...as do the memories. Thank you. You have a good new year as well.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy & healthy new year for you all...........cheers


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy new year to you all!!
I like that new picture thing MSK -


----------

